# haven't we all



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

All i can say is WOW.....and WOW there is some tongue action


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

this just needed to be on here twice


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

You really need a girl. :toofunny: Now I think I have seen just about everything.


----------



## angus (Mar 5, 2004)

Is this what they call "head flocking"?


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

:lol: the pic spreaks for itself


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

THAT'S CRAZY!


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

YUCK!! uke:

mark


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

You guys didn't leave him in the blind alone with that fine feathered philly after that did you?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Deltaboy and his goose porn. 8)


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I'm hoping he asked her age first


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Delta boy,Have you been hanging out with Phil Robertson?


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

So tell us how much did u bet before you did it?


----------

